# Troy-bilt mower belt too loose



## Farmer Willy (Aug 7, 2005)

Title pretty much sums it up. The belt on my mower is too loose. 42" Bronco, and it is giving me fits. Going to go all over the tension pulley mechanism in the morning, make sure it is pulling as tight as it can. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Any play in the bearings?


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

Had a problem getting proper tension on my replacement deck belt until I discovered the idler pulley was cammed over the wrong way. Once I popped it over to its proper position everything fit fine.


----------



## idigbeets (Sep 3, 2011)

Well,the obvious question is... is the belt worn/stretched ?


----------



## Farmer Willy (Aug 7, 2005)

Ozarks Tom said:


> Had a problem getting proper tension on my replacement deck belt until I discovered the idler pulley was cammed over the wrong way. Once I popped it over to its proper position everything fit fine.


Looks like that was the problem---on two pulleys. One was fixed with a pipe wrench and a length of pipe on a mounting bracket. The other one was mounted on flat bar stock (connected to the pto/spring) that was a bit bent. Hammered it flat, reassembled and took it for a test cut between rain drops. Looks like I'm back in business.


----------

